# Road bike cyclists, why don't you nod back?



## Mr_Kipling (30 Oct 2014)

I love cycling and have been cycling all my life.I have a decent cube mountain bike which I mainly use (97%) on the asphalt road.
When I'm out for a ride on the weekends I pass a lot of road bike cyclists going the other way. I like to nod at every cyclist who are clearly doing the same as me and are out for a ride rather then actually going anywhere they need to go. I find that most road bike cyclists don't nod back  I'm starting to think that this is because I am on a mounting bike, because most mounting bike cyclists I come across nod back at me. 
You could argue that most idiots on bikes are on a mounting bike and hence not true cyclists, however I spent a grand on my bike, I'm not some chav on a stolen £60 tesco excuse of a bike. 

So I would like to ask all the road bike cyclists: would you nod back at a MTB cyclist? If not why not? 
If you do nod back, Thank you.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Oct 2014)

I ride a mountain bike. 
To be honest, I don't really care who nods at me....I'll smile and nod anyway, if they acknowledge me, then that's fine.
I'm out doing what I love.


----------



## Cubist (30 Oct 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Oct 2014)

I always like to say hi or acknowledge whether I'm on a hybrid or road bike/cx maybe they are foolishly feeling a wee bit superior for some reason......


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Oct 2014)




----------



## Mr_Kipling (30 Oct 2014)

User13710 said:


> Oh FFS, not again!


Maybe this has been covered before on here. I don't know, I've not been here long. If you had a forum where similar topics were not permitted to be posted ever... you'll soon find that forum dead.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 Oct 2014)

This will explain it, through the medium of rap..


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx2e9jSSK6E


NSFW


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2014)

I nod and say hello to every cyclist I see when riding any type of bike that I own

History may play a part, I started riding in 1969 when most cyclist acknowledged each other.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2014)

I stop and salute other bike riders* ...........................









*This post may contain traces of a lie


----------



## snorri (30 Oct 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Maybe this has been covered before on here..


Yes, this topic does crop up from time to time on CycleChat, but as a recent joiner you could not be expected to know that, so please don't take offence if any responses to your post are errr.... a little robust.
Anyway you're not the only one who finds these "road" cyclists a little odd, so many of us cycle on the road but only the drop bar brigade think they should be called road cyclists for some strange reason.


----------



## winjim (30 Oct 2014)

Hooray!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Oct 2014)

I carry a supply of half bricks in a backpack when I go out for a ride. Any cyclist who doesn't acknowledge me gets one chucked at him when he rides past. This is not just a cathartic process but also results in an increasing average speed as my weight steadily decreases during the ride. On the odd occasion that a cyclist I have hit has managed to chase after me I have also achieved a couple of Strava KoMs


----------



## burndust (30 Oct 2014)

Some cyclists are dicks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

You are not my brother-in-arms. There is no fraternity. I am riding my bike(s) because I want to, not because of some misplaced sense of solidarity.

Et cetera
Et cetera

If folk don't acknowledge you don't let it nip your sac.

EDIT: and it goes for runners too.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2014)

Hooray.. The penny jar is getting low..and it's a good one too...


----------



## ChrisV (30 Oct 2014)

I'm on a road bike and very few road cyclists acknowledge me on the commute.

I wish I could tell before I say hello that they are going to be an ignorant dick!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> You are not my brother-in-arms. There is no fraternity. I am riding my bike(s) because I want to, not because of some misplaced sense of solidarity.
> 
> ...



There's a half brick heading your way.

Bet you don't even have a name for your bike do you?


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2014)

If you drive a Ford, do you get upset if every other Ford driver fails to acknowledge you?


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2014)

Is it just me or is someone who needs to be acknowledges simply a sad "needy" person?


----------



## the_mikey (30 Oct 2014)

I stick my little finger out slightly to acknowledge other cyclists


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Oct 2014)

Morning

Afternoon

Evening

Said to every cyclist I meet whatever they have between their legs. Say the same to any runners I happen across, and would probably do the same to car drivers if I thought they could hear me!

I don't make judgements, either about those who respond or those who choose not to. Some are nice people, some are not - how am I to know?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Morning
> 
> Afternoon
> 
> ...



@coffeejo says this to every living creature she happens across during a ride.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Is it just me or is someone who needs to be acknowledges simply a sad "needy" person?




Nope.. not just you. Not only want's to be acknowledged but also feels the need to moan about it on a forum.


----------



## compo (30 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> If you drive a Ford, do you get upset if every other Ford driver fails to acknowledge you?



We used to when I drove a Reliant three wheeler. We always waved to each other. Fellow sufferers sharing the pain!


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2014)

Am I supposed to nod back at roadies if I'm on my dropped handlebar CX bike?


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Is it just me or is someone who needs to be acknowledges simply a sad "needy" person?



I take it you don't do Facebook, then!


----------



## winjim (30 Oct 2014)

CC2014 said:


> I'm on a road bike and very few road cyclists acknowledge me on the commute.
> 
> I wish I could tell before I say hello that they are going to be *an ignorant dick!*


----------



## Sharky (30 Oct 2014)

I always wave/nod/call to any body on a bike, any type, young or old.

On my commute I used to cross with an old chap, who was younger than me and we would both salute each other. On days when I take the car, we still wave at each other.

Once when on my tandem trike, I crossed with a three wheeler motor biker and to my surprise, he saluted me as well.

And a long, long time age, I had a MG Midget and other MG drivers used to swap salutes or give a flash.

Goodnight All


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> I take it you don't do Facebook, then!




Farcebook is the work of the Devil


One of the biggest HR issues I have ever had was a minor argument between two members of staff, who then proceeded to Farcebook, and then "defriended" each other

No they had not committed Genocide
No they had not taken out a hit on all living members of each other's families

But you would have thought so


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2014)

compo said:


> We used to when I drove a Reliant three wheeler. We always waved to each other. Fellow sufferers sharing the pain!


As a former Tripod Jockey myself I was about to make the same post. It was a sort of "No one understands us so we'd better stick together" wave


----------



## Mr_Kipling (30 Oct 2014)

snorri said:


> Yes, this topic does crop up from time to time on CycleChat, but as a recent joiner you could not be expected to know that, so please don't take offence if any responses to your post are errr.... a little robust.
> Anyway you're not the only one who finds these "road" cyclists a little odd, so many of us cycle on the road but only the drop bar brigade think they should be called road cyclists for some strange reason.



Oh, ok thanks.


----------



## jazzkat (30 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Is it just me or is someone who needs to be acknowledges simply a sad "needy" person?


I do wonder whether this isn't a case of being needy, rather someone who finds it rather bad manners not to be answered.

I almost always offer a heart hello, a raise of the hand or some other acknowledgement to another road user that isn't wrapped in a big metal box. Many don't respond, for whatever reason.

I live in a very small rural town. I have been known to say hello, good morning etc to complete strangers I meet on the street. Nobody ever ignores you when I do this. It probably wouldn't work in a city where they would just think you were very strange.

I do wonder if it's the speed or just the 'being somewhere else' whilst on the bike that causes people not to reply.

or maybe they're just knobbers?


----------



## the_mikey (30 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> As a former Tripod Jockey myself I was about to make the same post. It was a sort of "No one understands us so we'd better stick together" wave



I have great childhood memories of being ferried around in a Reliant Regal, I can still remember the smell of burning oil.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2014)

I never nod back to anyone, regardless of whether I'm riding my road bike or another one. I just prefer to enjoy the cycling and keep to myself. So I'm a surly, grumpy old curmudgeon. Bah. Humbug.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2014)

If fellow cyclists wave or nod or even stop and talk if i have, then thats all right . If they don't then that's all right as well..


----------



## Low Roller (30 Oct 2014)

compo said:


> We used to when I drove a Reliant three wheeler. We always waved to each other. Fellow sufferers sharing the pain!


I was just about to post the same thing. I had a yellow van ( not signed) in the late 70's. Loved it. Its hard to wave when it goes round the corner on two wheels though - a regular occurrence.


----------



## spen666 (30 Oct 2014)

Coming up next,
shimano v campag

followed by 
helmets v no helmets


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Oct 2014)

Really, this waving to another because you're on the bike custom is vexing to me: 90% of cyclist I see on the commute are men - I am not one 
Normally I wouldn't dream of waving/smiling to random guys, but sometimes they initiate the greeting, usually when I'm on my most "girlie" bike.
A loud "hello" from behind by a roadie bombing down the road makes me jump in my skin and puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the journey


----------



## roadrash (30 Oct 2014)

spen666 said:


> Coming up next,
> shimano v campag
> 
> followed by
> helmets v no helmets



you missed out.. whether its ok to wear team kit or not


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A loud "hello" from behind by a roadie bombing down the road makes me jump in my skin and puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the journey


HELLO PAT!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> HELLO PAT!!!


----------



## gavintc (30 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> you missed out.. whether its ok to wear team kit or not


headphones or not will then follow.


----------



## Cubist (30 Oct 2014)

gavintc said:


> headphones or not will then follow.


How do I stop my brake pads squealing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2014)

Double or triple?


----------



## coffeejo (30 Oct 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Morning
> 
> Afternoon
> 
> Evening





phil_hg_uk said:


> @coffeejo says this to every living creature she happens across during a ride.


Sometimes they answer back. Had a lovely chat with a couple of goats and a pig last week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2014)

User13710 said:


> Oh FFS, not again!



Oh FFS, not again!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I don't make judgements, either about those who respond or those who choose not to. Some are nice people, some are not - how am I to know?


There is NO correlation between someone being a nice person and someone acknowledging another cyclist.


----------



## stephec (30 Oct 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Really, this waving to another because you're on the bike custom is vexing to me: 90% of cyclist I see on the commute are men - I am not one
> Normally I wouldn't dream of waving/smiling to random guys, but sometimes they initiate the greeting, usually when I'm on my most "girlie" bike.
> A loud "hello" from behind by a roadie bombing down the road makes me jump in my skin and puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the journey


You're a man magnet Pat.


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Oct 2014)

There have been 157,807 discussions on the forum and 3,304,457 messages so it is almost impossible for a recently joined member to read and remember all of them before making a post. Also when new to a forum it's not easy for people to build up sufficient confidence to start a new thread and so if a subject has been raised before it would, IMO, be better not to reply at all rather than make some derogatory posting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2014)

I'm starting to think I may have an issue. What ever pseudo-group of people I belong to at any one time, I find that I really loathe the other members of that group. When I was a student, I hated other students with a passion. I would go out of my way to avoid any interaction with them. Now I'm a cyclist, I'm starting to feel that way about cyclists. At the moment, it's not all cyclists, just the ones that disturb me with a cheery "Good Morning", "Good afternoon" or even just a teensy little wave.

I'm on my way to/from work. I'm thinking about stuff/trying not to think about stuff. Feck off and leave me in peace.

Yep. I think that about sums it up.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2014)

nickyboy said:


> There's a half brick heading your way.
> 
> Bet you don't even have a name for your bike do you?


And I throw it back.

Every one of my bikes has a name. The really nice ones even have my name on them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> If you drive a Ford, do you get upset if every other Ford driver fails to acknowledge you?


No but MG drivers are a funny lot. I was the one who didn't flash back.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2014)

I'm never going to nod or wave to another cyclist again. I want people to get home so pi$$ed off that they immediately go onto a cycling forum and start a thread about cyclists who don't nod or wave.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm starting to think I may have an issue. What ever pseudo-group of people I belong to at any one time, I find that I really loathe the other members of that group. When I was a student, I hated other students with a passion. I would go out of my way to avoid any interaction with them. Now I'm a cyclist, I'm starting to feel that way about cyclists. At the moment, it's not all cyclists, just the ones that disturb me with a cheery "Good Morning", "Good afternoon" or even just a teensy little wave.
> 
> I'm on my way to/from work. I'm thinking about stuff/trying not to think about stuff. Feck off and leave me in peace.
> 
> Yep. I think that about sums it up.



But to be fair it's blooming hard for us cheery types to identify a miserable git when you have a closing speed of 30-40mph.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Oct 2014)

stephec said:


> You're a man magnet Pat.


Yeahbut, I'd rather have a magnetic force pull me - uphill preferably


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2014)

Keith Oates said:


> There have been 157,807 discussions on the forum and 3,304,457 messages so it is almost impossible for a recently joined member to read and remember all of them before making a post. Also when new to a forum it's not easy for people to build up sufficient confidence to start a new thread and so if a subject has been raised before it would, IMO, be better not to reply at all rather than make some derogatory posting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fair point.

I have no idea why people have to point out that something has been said before as though it shouldn't have been said again.

I can't imagine anyone getting through a day without saying something they haven't said before. In fact I think it would be pretty rare for them to say something unique that has never been uttered before ever since Adam hooked a rib out of Eve.

I wonder if these people who go out of their way to point out repeated utterances on forums tell their friends, family, work colleagues etc that they are utter bores for repeating themselves. That is, of course, assuming that their friends, family, work colleagues etc don't just talk in never before heard phrases.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Double or triple?



Yes please if you're buying


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm starting to think I may have an issue. What ever pseudo-group of people I belong to at any one time, I find that I really loathe the other members of that group. When I was a student, I hated other students with a passion. I would go out of my way to avoid any interaction with them. Now I'm a cyclist, I'm starting to feel that way about cyclists. At the moment, it's not all cyclists, just the ones that disturb me with a cheery "Good Morning", "Good afternoon" or even just a teensy little wave.
> 
> I'm on my way to/from work. I'm thinking about stuff/trying not to think about stuff. Feck off and leave me in peace.
> 
> Yep. I think that about sums it up.


Were you always this warm and friendly Martin or are you just blending in with the southerners? locals?


----------



## Turbo Rider (30 Oct 2014)

I only wave, nod, smile or whatever if someone does it to me first, but it's more out of this weird, polite, uncomfortable, socially awkward obligation thing I've got going on really. 

I've noticed that all these wavers & non-wavers (etc.) aren't exactly consistent though, so I rather think that sometimes folk just ain't in the mood for all o that cheesy beeswax, rather than bike-bigotry.

I'm just like 'yeah, fark it, carry on, whatever floats your boat, you go your way and I'll go mine'


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Oct 2014)

Four pages in just over four hours. For a subject people don't like discussing, we sure like discussing it.

Welcome aboard Kipplers, btw.


----------



## stephec (30 Oct 2014)

Keith Oates said:


> There have been 157,807 discussions on the forum and 3,304,457 messages so it is almost impossible for a recently joined member to read and remember all of them before making a post. Also when new to a forum it's not easy for people to build up sufficient confidence to start a new thread and so if a subject has been raised before it would, IMO, be better not to reply at all rather than make some derogatory posting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spot on Keith, either that or reply in a more polite way.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Oct 2014)

I don't think that all roadies don't nod to other style bike riders. I certainly give everyone a nod. I often don't get nods back from the more serious looking road bike riders either, despite being on a roadie myself.

My favourite comment on this thread so far, is the one about road bike owners thinking that they are the only ones that can call their bikes road bikes, when others ride on the road too. Cracked me up!

It's a blinking name given to a style of bike specifically used on the road. It's like saying not to call them mountain bikes if you have never ridden them on a mountain.


----------



## snorri (30 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> No but MG drivers are a funny lot. I was the one who didn't flash back.



Hi Mr Gregory sorry to trouble you but the first part of your user name is garbled on my screen, perhaps you could decode it for me


----------



## S.Giles (31 Oct 2014)

It cheers me up no end when a lycra-clad person on a £2000 bicycle nods or says 'Hi' to me as they pass, even though I'm riding a £60 second-hand bike and wearing jeans and my (fake) Doc Martens. Maybe I'm too easily pleased. I always reciprocate, of course.

As a species we evolved as part of a tribe or small community where individuals would know each other, and therefore would normally acknowledge one other when meeting. Cycling has a tribal aspect to it, hence the tendency of (some) riders to nod, say 'Hi', etc.

Steve


----------



## slowmotion (31 Oct 2014)

I was riding round Richmond Park about six months ago wearing jeans and with my drive side trouser leg tucked into a sock. A roadie came alongside and, with a friendly smile, asked how it was going. Here's the video. This one won't last for long before it's pulled. It's got a rude word in it.
[media]
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UT02--Ijdc
[/media]


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Oct 2014)

WTF is a mounting bike?


----------



## G3CWI (31 Oct 2014)

Another forum I subscribe to automatically searches for similar threads whenever you start typing a new title for a post. By the time you have typed the first few words a list of threads has appeared.


----------



## Brandane (31 Oct 2014)

Keith Oates said:


> There have been 157,807 discussions on the forum and 3,304,457 messages so it is almost impossible for a recently joined member to read and remember all of them before making a post. Also when new to a forum it's not easy for people to build up sufficient confidence to start a new thread and so if a subject has been raised before it would, IMO, be better not to reply at all rather than make some derogatory posting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1, and it's clear from the thread title what the content of the thread is going to be. So if such threads wind people up, why do they insist on reading them?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Oct 2014)

On the other hand. A forum so large has probably had many of the same subjects before.

Winter tyre,turbo trainers, lights and nodding are daily threads. Nothing new


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Oct 2014)

I was fixing a puncture the other day and at least 10 folk cruised by with nothing, not even a whisper or a nod..
Kudos to the bloke on a road bike who stopped to offer to help if needed and for a chat whilst I fixed the pesky thing....
Karma you bassas


----------



## martint235 (31 Oct 2014)

User said:


> I find it very hard to believe that anyone disturbs your peace.


I know I give off this aura of ultimate Zen but beneath the surface, think ducks paddling. Better still, in this scenario, think vampire ducks with foot long teeth and razors for feet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2014)

I was down in Minehead, Somerset at the weekend. Just walking along residential streets almost everyone was saying hello. Nice, old fashioned values, I liked that very much.

On country roads I always acknowledge other cyclists, also walkers, horse riders and even on occasion car drivers.

I find it very sad that the rise in popularity of road cycling has been accompanied by a fall in good manners.


----------



## Markymark (31 Oct 2014)

I offer a gentle oiled boob/moob rub to each passing cyclist. Only about a third take me up on the offer. 

Miserable bunch.


----------



## Mugshot (31 Oct 2014)

User said:


> Without photos, it is hard to guage why.


To be fair he looks rather dashing from his avatar.


----------



## Mugshot (31 Oct 2014)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I was fixing a puncture the other day and at least 10 folk cruised by with nothing, not even a whisper or a nod..
> Kudos to the bloke on a road bike who stopped to offer to help if needed and for a chat whilst I fixed the pesky thing....
> Karma you bassas


I always slow to check if people are ok, I used to stop and ask but I got lumbered by some fella that kept talking at me about his divorce and kids and job and health problems and so on and on and on, I was there for about 3/4 of an hour while he fiddled with his wheel! So as soon as they say "Fine thanks" I'm on my toes!
For the record I say hello or wave to everybody I meet cyclist, jogger, dog walker, I'm not fussy. But there's not too many that I do see really I can understand why some of the folk here that see hundreds of cylists at every set of lights don't bother, it's different for us country mice though.


----------



## arch684 (31 Oct 2014)

most cyclist's I see on the road don't wave or nod there head they point and shake there head


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2014)

snorri said:


> Hi Mr Gregory sorry to trouble you but the first part of your user name is garbled on my screen, perhaps you could decode it for me


Yep. Because not waving to people who wear the same brand of shoes as me is the definitive hallmark of miserablism.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Yep. Because not waving to people who wear the same brand of shoes as me is the definitive hallmark of miserablism.



Come on, admit it. You are a bit of a miserable twat aren't you though?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2014)

Why can't you lot all just nod off?


----------



## andyfraser (31 Oct 2014)

Since getting a road bike and spending much more time riding on the road I find quite a lot of people wave or nod at me. I always wave or nod back and have now reached a point where I just do it without thinking. I don't know what that woman on her MTB thought this morning when I waved and smiled as I sailed down hill as she was struggling up in the other direction.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Come on, admit it. You are a bit of a miserable twat aren't you though?


Nope. Because the joke user name of a character being played out in a cycling forum is not the definitive hallmark of miserabilist twattery in the real person.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2014)

arch684 said:


> most cyclist's I see on the road don't wave or nod there head they point and shake there head


You are lucky. They point and laugh at me...


----------



## Saluki (31 Oct 2014)

I nod, smile, wave etc (whichever is the most appropriate at the time given the conditions that I'm riding in) to pretty much everyone I see on a bike, whatever sort of bike they are riding. I'm just a tart like that.
I have noticed that when I'm no my MTB that roadies ignore me but just put it down to people being people. I don't sweat it.


----------



## GrasB (31 Oct 2014)

Because those who choose to cycle shouldn't see them selves as a clique group which need to recognise each others choice of being in that group. It should be just a normal every day thing, such as walking. Would you wave to ever pedestrian you see walking down the road?...


----------



## dodgy (31 Oct 2014)

GrasB said:


> BWould you wave to ever pedestrian you see walking down the road?...



Around here at least, people do just that, well smile anyway.

I used to say hi, nod or whatever years ago, but cycling is so popular now. I'd rather just crack on with my ride, I will often 'let on' to other riders, but not always.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Oct 2014)

GrasB said:


> Would you wave to ever pedestrian you see walking down the road?...


Erm, yes.
Arrh, rural life!


----------



## andyfraser (31 Oct 2014)

GrasB said:


> Because those who choose to cycle shouldn't see them selves as a clique group which need to recognise each others choice of being in that group. It should be just a normal every day thing, such as walking. Would you wave to ever pedestrian you see walking down the road?...


I see it as a real world extension of forums like this one. We're all here because one of our hobbies/interests is cycling. We chat about bikes and equipment which is to be expected. For better or worse we are a hobbyist group with a minority interest and acknowledge each other in the same way as MG owners, people walking certain breeds of dog or other groups with something in common.


----------



## GrasB (31 Oct 2014)

dodgy said:


> I used to say hi, nod or whatever years ago, *but cycling is so popular now*. I'd rather just crack on with my ride, I will often 'let on' to other riders, but not always.


Ah, you get it 



BrianEvesham said:


> Erm, yes.
> Arrh, rural life!


Even when in rural areas this only happens when the local population is very small. Do I say hello to people I know from my local village, yes. I do that if I meet them in the middle of a Cambridge as well, why because they're known to me. This is exactly how things were 20-30 years ago in a small village in Derbyshire, interaction with people in your village & possibly the ones close to yours if it was a very small village but once the population got to a certain size then you didn't say hello etc. However meet someone from your village in the (no-so) local town and you'd say hi.



andyfraser said:


> For better or worse we are a hobbyist group with a minority interest and acknowledge each other in the same way as MG owners, people walking certain breeds of dog or other groups with something in common.


Two points
1) You'll find far less classic MGs kicking about & owners of modern MGs mostly just see them as an other modern car & say I go down to the local playing field for a walk & stay there for 30 min. I'll see about 1 cyclist every 2-3 min. I'll see 1 or 2 dog owners in the same period
2) You're talking about very small subsets of much larger populations where the default is no interaction because well people are strangers.


----------



## pplpilot (31 Oct 2014)

It really irks me too when I go out of my way to nod or wave to a fellow cyclist and they dont have the common decency to return even the slightest acknowledgement. 

The real sting in the tail though is when I report it to the police and they say 'they will follow it up...' Knowing full well they wont, I dont know why we pay our taxes...


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 Oct 2014)

We went to Westray, in the Orkneys, a few years back. Everyone we saw, driving or walking, waved a cheery hello at everyone else. I know it is a small community but it was such a friendly place I hope we go back again soon.


----------



## Sharky (31 Oct 2014)

In the 80's, I used to work for a bank in the city. Every morning I used to get in the lifts to my floor and depending on who was in the lift with me, I would say hello, grunt or nod etc. but there was a Canadian I used to meet on some mornings and he would always outdo me and return the greeting with a very cheerful "have a nice day".

Well one year I made a resolution to get in first, so first day back in January, I greeted him with a "have a nice day", only to be out done again with the returned "Have a nice year"!


----------



## cd365 (31 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> WTF is a mounting bike?


Something you put on a wall?

Personally, being a road bike cyclist I nod and wave at every cyclist. Most road bikers nod back, most of the other rif-raff cyclists nod back as well. People on a mounting bike never have


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Oct 2014)

There's been a surge of new riders over the last couple of years. They haven't got a clue about (pretty much anything) but mostly etiquette. I expect other cyclists to be manner less arse pieces lately, it's a nice surprise if they aren't. Such is life.


----------



## User6179 (31 Oct 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I offer a gentle oiled boob/moob rub to each passing cyclist. Only about a third take me up on the offer.
> 
> Miserable bunch.



Your boob/moob or their boob/moob ?


----------



## TheJDog (31 Oct 2014)

I was at the lights with a roadie in Regent's Park a few weeks ago. He had a pair of wheels that I'd been looking at when looking for a pair for my bike. Conversation went like this
me - Hey, how do you find your A23 rims?
him - (looking straight ahead, eyes do not deviate) ............ they're ok. Expensive.
me - (lights change and he rides off) Nice chatting with you
I was on my commuter with panniers, not my nice bike, and he was on something pretty fancy, a Pearson or something like that. I have found that there is a proportion of roadies in Regent's Park that are massive bell-ends


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Oct 2014)

I may have mentioned this on another one of these threads: Some friends of mine bought one of those gurt campervan/mobile home thingies. Once on the road they were surprised to find that they were being waved to by complete strangers, who happened to be driving similar big campervans.


----------



## Kestevan (31 Oct 2014)

TheJDog said:


> I have found that there is a proportion of roadies people in Regent's Park everywhere that are massive bell-ends



FTFY.

Personally I don't give a tinkers if people wave, smile, grunt or ignore me. I tend to nod at the people I pass every morning but that's as far as I go.


----------



## snorri (31 Oct 2014)

TheJDog said:


> I was at the lights with a roadie in Regent's Park a few weeks ago. He had a pair of wheels that I'd been looking at when looking for a pair for my bike. Conversation went like this
> me - Hey, how do you find your A23 rims?
> him - (looking straight ahead, eyes do not deviate) ............ they're ok. Expensive.
> me - (lights change and he rides off) Nice chatting with you
> I was on my commuter with panniers, not my nice bike, and he was on something pretty fancy, a Pearson or something like that. I have found that there is a proportion of roadies in Regent's Park that are massive bell-ends


I've had similar rejections from passengers on London underground, maybe it's a London thing?


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Oct 2014)

snorri said:


> I've had similar rejections from passengers on London underground, maybe it's a London thing?


If you told me you liked my rim in the underground id probably deck you


----------



## snorri (31 Oct 2014)

Cuchilo, unfortunately this forum does not permit me to award your post a Triple Like


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Oct 2014)

Try getting out to Shoreditch / Hoxton / Haggerston etc. The 'where's Wally' beardy fixie brigade are something else.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Oct 2014)

guitarpete247 said:


> We went to Westray, in the Orkneys, a few years back. Everyone we saw, driving or walking, waved a cheery hello at everyone else. I know it is a small community but it was such a friendly place I hope we go back again soon.


 
It's the same on South Uist, all drivers acknowledge each other as they pass. You can tell the newbies as they wave with a full hand; the longer you've been there the more subtle the acknowledgement becomes until it's only the index finger that unfurls momentarily from the steering wheel (that's proper locals). Even the police do it.

GC


----------



## pauldavid (31 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> If you drive a Ford, do you get upset if every other Ford driver fails to acknowledge you?



If he was driving a Ford he wouldnt notice other Ford drivers, he'd be too busy concentrating on listening to the rattling sound and trying to work out which component was making it.


----------



## Markymark (31 Oct 2014)

Mugshot said:


> To be fair he looks rather dashing from his avatar.


Afraid that is Withnail _not _I


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's the same on South Uist, all drivers acknowledge each other as they pass. You can tell the newbies as they wave with a full hand; the longer you've been there the more subtle the acknowledgement becomes until it's only the index finger that unfurls momentarily from the steering wheel (that's proper locals). Even the police do it.
> 
> GC


Mid-wales, the thumb of the right hand, always between 12 and 2 on the wheel is extended, and then retracted, almost faster than the eye can see. Incomers take the whole hand off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2014)

pauldavid said:


> If he was driving a Ford he wouldnt notice other Ford drivers, he'd be too busy concentrating on listening to the rattling sound and trying to work out which component was making it.


Whereas in the heyday of the MGB "sports car" all he'd hear was the grinding of his own teeth as the Marina TC gunned past and left him for dead.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Oct 2014)

guitarpete247 said:


> We went to Westray, in the Orkneys, a few years back. Everyone we saw, driving or walking, waved a cheery hello at everyone else. I know it is a small community but it was such a friendly place I hope we go back again soon.


I live in mean Glesga: this afternoon riding out from the park I use as a shortcut a guy on foot wanted me to stop.
I waved him a cheery hello while accelerating past


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2014)

compo said:


> We used to when I drove a Reliant three wheeler. We always waved to each other. Fellow sufferers sharing the pain!



Yup me too, or I used to flick the toggle switch to flash the lights



Smokin Joe said:


> As a former Tripod Jockey myself I was about to make the same post. It was a sort of "No one understands us so we'd better stick together" wave



There was something a little embarrassing about owning a Reliant Regal saloon,



the_mikey said:


> I have great childhood memories of being ferried around in a Reliant Regal, I can still remember the smell of burning oil.



Aye, that as well and it used to leak through the side engine cover panels into the footwell of mine.



Low Roller said:


> I was just about to post the same thing. I had a yellow van ( not signed) in the late 70's. Loved it. Its hard to wave when it goes round the corner on two wheels though - a regular occurrence.



Me and my best mate had one each, his was white with that green tape on the windscreen that was supposed to look cool with his name and his birds name on it, with fluffy dice hanging from the mirror. He also had an eight track cartridge player in his.

My Tupperware tripod had Rover seats crammed in somehow and also had a fuel filter from a Rover to stop the carbs clogging up. I once had five people in mine and regularly used ferry about my girl friend and a five piece drum kit in it to gigs.

Feckin awful cars.


As for acknowledging other riders, i just tell them to fark off if they wave at me.


----------



## jdtate101 (31 Oct 2014)

ONCE AND FOR ALL TIME....PLEASE STOP MAKING POSTS LIKE THIS.

If people nod back it's up to them. They don't know you from Adam, and it's entirely their right to acknowledge your presence or ignore the f**k out of you. Don't get your knickers in a twist about it, just enjoy your ride and stop stressing over it. Anyone who moans at me for not nodding at them will get a reply Malcolm Tucker style...


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> ONCE AND FOR ALL TIME....PLEASE STOP MAKING POSTS LIKE THIS.



NO.


----------



## ayceejay (31 Oct 2014)

I have done a study on this, I am only half a page into my thesis but I see a Phd* looming, this is how it goes:
brand new bike, doesn't matter if it is a mounting bike or a roading bike but you are glad to be out on it so you smile a lot and wave at others you see on bikes who must be feeling just like you. Those that wave back fit into 9 different categories of nice and those that do not only 1 as far as I can tell although there are sub categories including a) Lycra clad and b) bike that cost more than £60.
I am determined to finish this first page before sundown so any increase or insight on the 9 types of nice nodders would speed me along.


----------



## Brandane (1 Nov 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> ONCE AND FOR ALL TIME....PLEASE STOP MAKING POSTS LIKE THIS.


WHY?
This is a busy forum with a high turnover of posts. The OP is new to CC and might not have seen one on this subject before. He did mention the subject in the title, yet you chose to read it, why? 
Why not go the whole hog and have no more posts about helmets, red light jumpers, carbon v aluminium, shimano v campag, close passes, etc. etc..


----------



## snorri (1 Nov 2014)

Brandane said:


> WHY?.


Have some sympathy for jdtate101, his location is given as "Boring Birmingham"


----------



## jdtate101 (1 Nov 2014)

Indeed, the majority of Birmingham is boring, just endless housing.


----------



## young Ed (1 Nov 2014)

i wave/nod at/say hello/raise a few fingers off the brake levers etc at most cyclists, i say most as my favourite strava segment or a scary descent may count as a reason not to. or if i'm on my old hybrid shoot riding in full military clothing and maybe an orange cycling jersey and a big rucksack the only thing to say i'm a real cyclist is my clipless shoes

most greet me back, there are some that don't especially if they are out of breath due to a bad climb. i also greet runners with a 'morning' (regardless of time of day! ) and some will greet me back but most are too out of breath and i don't care as being a runner my self i understand this
Cheers Ed


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Nov 2014)

I only nod or wave if I am on my road bike. On the mountain bike I am far too busy trying not to die to think about saying hi to anyone except the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Nov 2014)

7 pages!!!


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> 7 pages!!!


I still don't get it. Why would some one expect a complete stranger to wave at them?*













Nor do I care actually. Only posted to try to get the thread to 8 pages for @Cyclopathic


----------



## winjim (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Nov 2014)

martint235 said:


> I still don't get it. Why would some one expect a complete stranger to wave at them?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely it won't run to










8 pages.


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Hooray.. The penny jar is getting low..and it's a good one too...


How does the penny jar work? Do you put money in for each post or each time a thread is started?


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> Surely it won't run to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we'll get to 10.




At that point someone will probably start a new thread


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> How does the penny jar work? Do you put money in for each post or each time a thread is started?


Each time a thread is started..


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2014)

Another example this morning, got passed by a miserable git on a racing bike wearing Saxo team jersey, just rode passed me like I didn't exist. In the old days you'd learn riding etiquette by joining a club but nowadays many of the cyclists that you see on racing bikes haven't had this education and the only social interaction they want is on strava or in pretend races.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Each time a thread is started..


 Please can I have the helmet franchise?
Please!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Please can I have the helmet franchise?
> Please!


Here, have a helmet piggy bank....


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2014)

@deptfordmarmoset, that's my old age sorted then. I love you.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another example this morning, got passed by a miserable git on a racing bike wearing Saxo team jersey, just rode passed me like I didn't exist. In the old days you'd learn riding etiquette by joining a club but nowadays many of the cyclists that you see on racing bikes haven't had this education and the only social interaction they want is on strava or in pretend races.


Ha! The op is right then! Lycra cladded roadies are most snobbish!
Because there are no clubs for mounting bikers, nor for old ladies on bso with baskets. We don't need no education!


----------



## User6179 (1 Nov 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another example this morning, got passed by a miserable git on a racing bike wearing Saxo team jersey, just rode passed me like I didn't exist. In the old days you'd learn riding etiquette by joining a club but nowadays many of the cyclists that you see on racing bikes haven't had this education and the only social interaction they want is on strava or in pretend races.



Are you joking ?, He is probably the local clubs social secretary


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Nov 2014)

ayceejay said:


> I have done a study on this, I am only half a page into my thesis but I see a Phd* looming, this is how it goes:
> brand new bike, doesn't matter if it is a mounting bike or a roading bike but you are glad to be out on it so you smile a lot and wave at others you see on bikes who must be feeling just like you. Those that wave back fit into 9 different categories of nice and those that do not only 1 as far as I can tell although there are sub categories including a) Lycra clad and b) bike that cost more than £60.
> I am determined to finish this first page before sundown so any increase or insight on the 9 types of nice nodders would speed me along.



Bugger - I didn't see this in time for your deadline.

I had heaps to offer as well.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2014)

I got back from Richmond Park at about 7:30 pm after a great traffic-free bimble in the darkness amongst the occasional stag and young deer that get caught in the front light as you go by. I like the Park after dark. At weekends it tends to be utterly rammed with blinged up roadies, but they head home when darkness falls, and when the road empties, its magic. You can do a circuit and only see a dozen cyclists. Imagine my surprise when, having wheezed up Dark Hill, a couple of people on road bikes came alongside and wished me a "Good Evening".
I buried them under the patio.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ha! The op is right then! Lycra cladded roadies are most snobbish!
> Because there are no clubs for mounting bikers, nor for old ladies on bso with baskets. We don't need no education!



Not helpful.


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I got back from Richmond Park at about 7:30 pm after a great traffic-free bimble in the darkness amongst the occasional stag and young deer that get caught in the front light as you go by. I like the Park after dark. At weekends it tends to be utterly rammed with blinged up roadies, but they head home when darkness falls, and when the road empties, its magic. You can do a circuit and only see a dozen cyclists. Imagine my surprise when, having wheezed up Dark Hill, a couple of people on road bikes came alongside and wished me a "Good Evening".
> *I buried them under the patio.*


Good job, well done. That's two less nobbers to disturb my commute.


----------



## snorri (1 Nov 2014)

martint235 said:


> Good job, well done. That's two less nobbers to disturb my commute.


Pehaps in the short term, but the nodding cyclists equivalent of Mormon City has already dispatched a replacement team of nodding evangelists to the Richmond Park parish.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2014)

snorri said:


> Pehaps in the short term, but the nodding cyclists equivalent of Mormon City has already dispatched a replacement team of nodding evangelists to the Richmond Park parish.


 My patio is really quite big....


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2014)

snorri said:


> Pehaps in the short term, but the nodding cyclists equivalent of Mormon City has already dispatched a replacement team of nodding evangelists to the Richmond Park parish.


I'm hoping it will take a while for them to brave the South Circular though. While the SC is not devoid of nobbers, it doesn't seem to attract the "I own this racetrack and of course we've put a woman cyclist on the front of our train so we can look at her bum" brigade that you get in RP yet.


----------



## Low Roller (2 Nov 2014)

CarlP said:


> Yup me too, or I used to flick the toggle switch to flash the lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is this fark and feck business? It doesn't seem to be in my northern vocabulary. Clearly my buses are different to your baths and vice versa.


----------

